# Choctawhatchee/Black Creek



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Boat traffic is picking up at Black Creek Lodge. The bream bit is apparently bringing out the folks. Yellow flies were bad yesterday but almost non-existent today. A breeze came up later in the morning and that helped cool things down just a tad. We launched at 5;45 and quit at 11:30. Tossed a bunch but ended up with 27 nice keepers and six in the 1 lb. class. Saw one guy pulling one after another but gave him wide a berth. He was probably on a bed. My buddy and I simply don't horn in on a fellow anglers good fortune. Beautiful day out there. Incidentally, two big fat warmouth's were full of crawfish.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice! I'm not much of a freshwater fisherman but that makes me Jealous!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yessir. Beautiful catch right there. Congrats and thanks for the report

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a fine mess of fish! You need to fish the tournament at Red Bay on Saturday!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of good eating there.

Reckon if we had one of those sticky hat patches we could use the damn yellow flies for bream bait?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Red Bay Tournament*



eddiem84 said:


> That's a fine mess of fish! You need to fish the tournament at Red Bay on Saturday!


Don't know anything about the tournament at Red Bay. Haven't seen any advertising on it. Maybe something in the Herald which comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Aint launched at Black Creek in YEARS!!! Nice haul!


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Don't know anything about the tournament at Red Bay. Haven't seen any advertising on it. Maybe something in the Herald which comes out tomorrow.


Walton Outdoors has most of the information here:

http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/red-bay-grocery-and-nicks-restaurant-hosting-bream-world-championships-june-14-2014/


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

What color were the crawfish that the warmouths had in them? Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nothing I could find in the Herald about Red Bay tournament this weekend.

The crawfish were brownish or dark in color

Got only 7 bream and 2 chubs this morning. No bull bream. Saw one guy who had about 35 to 40 with a good many bulls.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Nothing I could find in the Herald about Red Bay tournament this weekend.
> 
> The crawfish were brownish or dark in color
> 
> Got only 7 bream and 2 chubs this morning. No bull bream. Saw one guy who had about 35 to 40 with a good many bulls.


Yeah, since we don't make any money off the tournament, we don't have the budget to advertise it. We just rely on word of mouth to let people know about it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Red Bay*



eddiem84 said:


> Yeah, since we don't make any money off the tournament, we don't have the budget to advertise it. We just rely on word of mouth to let people know about it.


OK on the tournament. Details posted here on PFF would be helpful. It's free.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> OK on the tournament. Details posted here on PFF would be helpful. It's free.


Yeah, was just a little behind the 8 ball. I posted some info in the tournament section and in the general freshwater.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have a bass tournament over there on Sunday and wanted to know what color plastic I needed tied on.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

B-4 Reel said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a bass tournament over there on Sunday and wanted to know what color plastic I needed tied on.


I don't know how the bass bite will be tomorrow but the bream bite has been unreal for weeks.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that's a nice mess!


----------

